# Netzwerkprobleme



## AlienWarrior (3. September 2010)

Hallo liebe pcgameshardware gemeinde,

also.... ich habe seit wochen folgendes Problem: wen über meine Netzwerkkarte viel Traffic läuft also Downloads etc dan fängts irgendwan an crc fehler zu geben beziehungsweise disconnect problemme aber unten zeigts mir nur ganz selten nen disconnect an aslo sprich gelbes warndreieck.
Ich höhre sehr oft radio streams und die fangen dan auch an zu stotern und gehen gar nicht mehr also die ganze internet connectivität geht dan nicht mehr aber unten wird halt immer noch nichts aufälliges angezeigt.
Und Pingen kann ich auch wie ich lustig bin dan wen der der fehler auftretet hilft nur ein neustart und alles geht wieder bestens aber nur für ca 30min - 2 std und dan geht das wider von vorne los. Ich kann difinitiev als fehlerquelle andere hardware auschließen wie zb roeuter switsch ethernet kabel usw, es muss am pc liegen den bei anderen pcs im netzwerk habe ich den fehler noch nie gehabt und den pc hab ich auch neu wo der fehler auftrettet. Also folgendes habe ich ohne erfolg getestet:

-im geräte manager erweiter einstellungen bei der nic verschiedene einstellungsmöglickeiten durchprobiert(war mir aber nie sicher welche den nun auch richtig sein könnten) 

-firewall deinstalliert und auch dort rum konfiguriert

-Pc direkt am router angeschlossen

-eine von zwei nics deaktiviert

Joa mehr viel mir so nicht ein ich meine den aktuellsten treiber zu haben^^

das ist mein Mainboard: 890FXA-GD70 mit zwei Onboard Nics (Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller)

und habe Windows 7 x64 Ultimate und hab halt ne fritzbox der PC ist zur zeit direkt ohne switsch am Router angeschlossen.

Es wär super wen jemand mir da weiter helfen könnte bin am verzweifeln......

Ps: als Firewall habe ich Zonealarm hatte den Fehler aber meine ich schon vor dem installieren von Zonealarm und der Allgemeine CrC Fehler von Zonealarm ist mir bekannt aber hat anfürsich nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun^^

Gruß 

AlienWarrior


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2010)

Hast du die neuesten Updates für dein Mainboard und Windows schon drauf?

Siehe hier:

MSI Technology GmbH - Insist on the Best

Btw.

Thread wurde in das richtige Unterforum verschoben.


----------



## AlienWarrior (3. September 2010)

Hey vielen dank für deine antwort ähm ja hab alles drauf hatte auch nochmal auf der homepage den netzwerk treibe seperat gedownloaded aber ohne erfolg. Es giebt allerdings von MSi nen update Manager für treiber den hatte ich zusätzlich mal ausgeführt der meint aber auch das ich den aktuellsten drauf habe. Nen kollege sagte mal das er das selbe Problemm hatte allerdings half bei ihm unter geräte manager erweiterte einstellungen bei der Nic und dan "Seitenskallierung empfangen" Deaktievieren war bei mir aber auch ohne erfolg^^

PS: woher weiß ich das ich im richtigin unterforum bin^^


----------



## CheGuarana (3. September 2010)

Bei welcher Geschwindigkeit ungefähr tritt das ein?
Wenn du mit 6000er Internet volle Pulle downloadest, ist die Netzwerkkarte (bzw der onboardchip) bei weitem nicht ausgelastet.


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2010)

> PS: woher weiß ich das ich im richtigin unterforum bin^^


Hab deinen Thread vorher in das richtige verschoben.  

Ich hab mir mal alle BIOS-Versionen von deinem Board angesehen. In keinem davon gibt es ein Update der Netzwerkcontroller.

Du hast aber schon eine feste IP oder? Du benutzt kein Programm das automatisch die IP switcht?

Auch solltest du mal deinen Router eine neue Firmware spendieren.


----------



## AlienWarrior (4. September 2010)

Ne ich hab ne 16er aber wie du schon sagst ausgelsastet ist da gar nichts und der router hat die aktuellste firmware also es muss an der netzwerkkarte liegen oder am system aber ich bezweifle das ein hardware schaden vorliegt aber ich habe keine ahnung was ich noch machen könnte.

Ob ich ne dynamische IP per DHCP oder ne statische habe hab den fehler sowohl als auch.


----------



## Eiche (4. September 2010)

Treiber update?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...eiber-am-20-08-2010-fuer-rtl8111-rtl8168.html


----------



## AlienWarrior (4. September 2010)

Hey vielen Dank hab Meine Nic gerade geupdatet^^ hmm ma abwarten ob der fehler immer noch auftaucht. Nur komisch das mir Msi diesen treiber nicht angeboten hat und das update tool von msi hatte es ebenfalls nicht angeboten naja ich werd sehen ob es funktioniert hat^^

Aber wahrscheinlich werde ich es erst bei der nächsten traffic aktion merken also werd über nacht nen bischen was ziehen und dasn sehe ich ja ob zwei stunden später immer noch funktioniert ^^


----------



## AlienWarrior (5. September 2010)

Hey also ich habe es mit dem neuen Treiber getestet, das Problem besteht weiterhin.
Also ich hatte es in form das beim jdownloader immer mehr crc fehler kamen und dan der jdownloader nicht mehr verbinden konnte beziehungsweise dan halt keine Verbindung mehr egal mit welchem Programm mehr möglich war also als ich heute am pc ging hatte er es ohne Probleme nur geschafft ca 4GB zu laden was ca 40 min gedauert hat. Ich habe echt keine Idee mehr eine neuinstallation von Windows 7 kommt eigentlich nicht in frage zu viel software und spiele installiert^^ Hmm vieleicht liegt es ja doch an irgendein Program?!


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2010)

Mhm... Vllt ist auch das Kabel etwas kaputt.

Klingt alles etwas seltsam. Lade dir mal das Programm hier runter, und poste das Ergebnis.

HijackThis - Download - CHIP Online

Und hier ist die Anleitung dafür.

Anleitung: HijackThis - Trojaner-Board


----------



## riedochs (5. September 2010)

Kabel testen, ansonsten mal 5 Euro für ne NIC ausgeben und testen.


----------



## AlienWarrior (5. September 2010)

Hmm am kabel kanns nicht liegen habe schon verschiedene kabel benutz und habs übern switsch laufen gehabt und dan halt ma direkt am router und ich habe ja wie gesagt auch noch andere PC's wo der fehler halt nicht auftaucht und mein rechner ist sehr neu nichtmal nen Monat hmm also kann mir kaum vorstellen das da was defekt ist ich werde mal das tool benutzen und das ergebnis hier mal Posten.

aber auf jeden fall vielen dank für eure mühen^^


----------



## AlienWarrior (5. September 2010)

Habe gerade mal das tool benutz und hier die logfile:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 18:56:39, on 05.09.2010
Platform: Windows 7  (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16385)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\TrueMounter\TrueMounter.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVDtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\GamePanel Software\Applets\LCDMedia.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\SlySoft\CloneCD\CloneCDTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TrueCrypt\TrueCrypt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Thunderbird\thunderbird.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
S:\Spiele\Steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Corel\Standby\Standby.exe
C:\Users\AlienWarrior\Desktop\HiJackThis204.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.de/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: ZoneAlarm-Sicherheit Toolbar - {fc2b76fc-2132-4d80-a9a3-1f5c6e49066b} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ZoneAlarm-Sicherheit\tbZon1.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) -  - (no file)
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: QipLI - {6B5863A0-C43F-4C0A-982B-CC0E9125783F} - C:\Users\AlienWarrior\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\qstatsrv.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: ZoneAlarm Security Engine Registrar - {8A4A36C2-0535-4D2C-BD3D-496CB7EED6E3} - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\WOW64\TrustChecker\bin\TrustCheckerIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: QIPBHO - {A55F9C95-2BB1-4EA2-BC77-DFAAB78832CE} - C:\Users\AlienWarrior\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\qipsearchbar.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: FlashFXP Helper for Internet Explorer - {E5A1691B-D188-4419-AD02-90002030B8EE} - C:\PROGRA~2\FlashFXP\IEFlash.dll
O2 - BHO: ZoneAlarm-Sicherheit Toolbar - {fc2b76fc-2132-4d80-a9a3-1f5c6e49066b} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ZoneAlarm-Sicherheit\tbZon1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ZoneAlarm-Sicherheit Toolbar - {fc2b76fc-2132-4d80-a9a3-1f5c6e49066b} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ZoneAlarm-Sicherheit\tbZon1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ZoneAlarm Security Engine - {EE2AC4E5-B0B0-4EC6-88A9-BCA1A32AB107} - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\WOW64\TrustChecker\bin\TrustCheckerIEPlugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {10EDB994-47F8-43F7-AE96-F2EA63E9F90F} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Grab Pro - {C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\GrabPro.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirtualCloneDrive] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NUSB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Renesas Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\Windows\RaidTool\xInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CloneCDTray] "C:\Program Files (x86)\SlySoft\CloneCD\CloneCDTray.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Standby] "c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Corel\Standby\Standby.exe" -START
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TrueMounter] C:\Program Files (x86)\TrueMounter\TrueMounter.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RocketDock] "C:\Program Files (x86)\RocketDock\RocketDock.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AlcoholAutomount] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\axcmd.exe" /automount
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AnyDVD] C:\Program Files (x86)\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVDtray.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOKALER DIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETZWERKDIENST')
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: An OneNote s&enden - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O8 - Extra context menu item: Free YouTube to Mp3 Converter - C:\Users\AlienWarrior\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\youtubetomp3.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Nach Microsoft E&xcel exportieren - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: An OneNote senden - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: An OneNote s&enden - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: ICQ7.2 - {72EFBFE4-C74F-4187-AEFD-73EA3BE968D6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ICQ7.2\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ7.2 - {72EFBFE4-C74F-4187-AEFD-73EA3BE968D6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ICQ7.2\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra button: Verknüpfte &OneNote-Notizen - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Verknüpfte &OneNote-Notizen - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~2\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\vmware\vmware workstation\vsocklib.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\vmware\vmware workstation\vsocklib.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: zipfldra.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Planer (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: AODService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\AMD\OverDrive\AODAssist.exe
O23 - Service: ATI WebPAM (ATIWebPAM) - Unknown owner - C:\Users\AlienWarrior\WebPAM\jetty\extra\win32\Wrapper.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service 64 - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService64.exe
O23 - Service: Game Jackal Server (GJService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\SlySoft\Game Jackal v4\Server.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: ZoneAlarm Toolbar IswSvc (IswSvc) - Check Point Software Technologies - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\IswSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: KMService - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\srvany.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\Bluetooth\lbtserv.exe
O23 - Service: Autodesk Moldflow Inventor Tool Suite Integration 2011 - Job-Manager (mitsijm2011) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Autodesk\Inventor 2011\Moldflow\bin\mitsijm.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe,-200 (NAUpdate) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files (x86)\Nero\Update\NASvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Protexis Licensing V2 (PSI_SVC_2) - Protexis Inc. - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Protexis\License Service\PsiService_2.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SBSD Security Center Service (SBSDWSCService) - Safer Networking Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: StarWind AE Service (StarWindServiceAE) - Rocket Division Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindServiceAE.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: SwitchBoard - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: @C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe,-1 (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Utilities Service (TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files (x86)\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService64.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Agent Service (ufad-ws60) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware\VMware Workstation\vmware-ufad.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VMware Authorization Service (VMAuthdService) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware\VMware Workstation\vmware-authd.exe
O23 - Service: VMware DHCP Service (VMnetDHCP) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\vmnetdhcp.exe
O23 - Service: VMware USB Arbitration Service (VMUSBArbService) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\VMware\USB\vmware-usbarbitrator.exe
O23 - Service: VMware NAT Service - VMware, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\vmnat.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Check Point Software Technologies LTD - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 14316 bytes


----------



## AlienWarrior (5. September 2010)

Hmm kann es anfürsich daran liegen das es Problemme giebt wegen meiner gigabit Onboard Nic weil  mein Router bezihungsweise switsch nur 100 Mbit können? Ich kann mir es eigentlich nicht vorstellen aber naja ihr wisst sicherlich das man in richrungen denkt die eigentlich schwachsinn sind wen man am verzweifeln ist^^

Ach was ich noch vergessen hatte zu erwähnen ich hatte ma nen dauerping gemacht und da war es dan so das dan mal nen ping hoch war dan heüfigte sich das  und die abstände waren dan immer kürzer mit den hohen pings bis ich halt keine verbindung mehr habe und wie gesagt nur nen neustart hilft.


----------



## Painkiller (5. September 2010)

Hast du mal versucht Zone Alarm und Spybot auszuschalten?


----------



## AlienWarrior (6. September 2010)

Hmm eigentlich schon aber aus verzweiflung werde ich es mal deinstallieren genau wie vmware und dan werd ich mal sehen......


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2010)

Ich hab auch TuneUp bei dir gesehen. Was hast du denn mit dem Programm gemacht?

TuneUp ist mit Vorsicht zu geniesen. Damit haben sich schon so manche Leute das OS zerschossen.


----------



## AlienWarrior (6. September 2010)

Hmm ja ich brauchte das tool mal für die regestry da ich da ma per regedit nicht mehr rein kam hatte da nen fehler aber das Problem habe ich nicht mehr ich habe jetzt ein paar programme deinstalliert auch tuneup hmm ich schaue mal aob das was gebracht hat wen ja liste ich auf was ich deinstalliert habe^^


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2010)

Naja, die Änderungen die du mit TuneUp gemacht hast, bleiben ja gespeichert.

Ob das also soviel bringt ist fraglich...


----------



## AlienWarrior (6. September 2010)

Ne das war so der zugriff auf die regedit war gespert aber tuneup greift direkt auf die regestry zu und in der regestry konnte ich mir den zugriff auf der regedit wiederholen^^ das war irgendso nen virus oder so der mir das bescherte hatte aber anschließend mit mehreren tools mein system überprüft und ich glaube nicht das das ein zusammenhang hat mit meinem jetzigen Problem^^ aber wissen tu ich es nicht ich hatte nach der installation mehere disk und reg cleaner laufen gehabt und die nacht weniger probleme gehabt ich muss noch schauen berichte aber über meine ergebnisse und auf jeden fall danke nochmal^^


----------



## Painkiller (6. September 2010)

Hört sich alles nicht so prickelnd an.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, das System komplett neu und sauber aufzusetzen.

Das einzige war ein PC wirklich braucht um sicher zu sein ist ein Anti-Virenprogramm, die Windows Updates, eine Firewall und aktuelle Treiber.

Solche Sachen wie Zone Alarm & TuneUp find ich nicht so toll.


----------



## AlienWarrior (6. September 2010)

Hmm im normal würd ich dir recht geben nur das versuch ich ja zu vermeiden weil mein rechner sehr flüssig und stabil läuft und ich sehr viele Programme und spiele installiert habe die ich mir erst neu besorgen müsste und so die konfiguration ein sehr langer akt wird. Hmm ja Zonealarm kannte ich schon von XP zeiten und war damit immer sehr zufrieden(habs zum testen aber runter geschmissen) ja und ich bin auch kein freund von diesen one "click repair tools" aber da hatte ich ja keine alternative. Und ich kann mich so nicht beklagen aber ich habe durch deinstallation deutliche verbesserungen gemerkt muss nur noch testen in wie fern^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. September 2010)

Hallo,

die aktuellsten Treiber sollten unbedingt benutzt werden, um diese als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen. Zudem versuche mal, diesen Datentransfer im LAN zu halten. Falls ich mich nicht irre, soll das Problem ja auftreten, findet Verkehr über das Internet statt. Du bräuchtest dafür aber einen zweiten Rechner. Schiebt euch gegenseitig im LAN größere oder kleinere Datenpakete zu.

Sieh' mal nach, ob die Geschwindigkeit deiner Netzwerkkarte manuell oder automatisch ausgehandelt wird. (siehe Bild) Zu Testzwecken kannst du ja mal die Geschwindigkeit manuell einstellen. Bei einem 100 MBit-Lan kannst du _100 Mbit/s Vollduplex_ auswählen.

Welche Dienste/Protokolle sind für deine Netzwerkkarte installiert? (siehe Bild bei Schritt 2.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## AlienWarrior (6. September 2010)

Hey also Protokole sind bei mir die selben einstellungen wie bei deinem Bild.
Und so ist die Nic zurzeit konfiguriert:

Abladung großer Übertragung V2 (IP    :Aktiviert
Abladung großer Übertragung V2 (IP    :Aktiviert
Fließkontrolle                                   :Aktiviert
Geschwindigkeit & Duplex                  :100 Mbit/s Vollduplex 
Gigabit autom. deaktivieren               eaktiviert
Green-Ethernet                               :Aktiviert
Interrupt-Moderation                        :Aktiviert 
IPv4 Prüfsummenabladung                 :Rx & Tx aktiviert
Jumbo-Rahmen                                eaktiviert
Netzwerkadresse                              :Nicht vorhanden
Priorität & VLAN                               riorität & VLAN Aktiviert
Puffer empfangen                              :512
Puffer übertragen                              :128
Seitenskalierung empfangen                :Aktiviert
TCP Prüfsummenabladung (IPv4)          :Rx & Tx Aktiviert
TCP Prüfsummenabladung (IPv6)          :Rx & Tx Aktiviert
UDP Prüfsummenabladung (IPv4)         :Rx & Tx Aktiviert
UDP-Prüfsummenabladung (IPv6)         :Rx & Tx Aktiviert
Wake on Magic Paket                        :Aktiviert
Wake on Pattern match                     :Aktiviert
Wake-On-Lan herunterfahren              :Aktiviert
WoL/Link-Geschwindigkeit reduzieren    :10 Mbit's zuerst

und die andere ist deaktiviert aber ich glaube das prob ist weg ich werde es die nacht wissen^^ und dan berichte ich wieder aber ich finde dieses forum sehr gut und werde es weiter emphelen ich bekomme hier zumindest kompetente ratschläge^^


----------



## AlienWarrior (7. September 2010)

Vielen Dank^^ also das Problem scheint gelöst zu sein habe in der letzten Nacht knap 50 GB gezogen und hatte keine Probleme. Also die lösung des Problems war wohl das ich folgende Programme deinstalliert habe:

-ZoneAlarm
-Antivir
-VMware
-TuneUp

anschließend nen paar regcleaner laufen gelassen.

und auf 100 Mbit's Vollduplex gestellt(ob das auch was mit der Problemlösung zu tun hat kann ich nicht sagen)


----------

